# Yep another concrete question!



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes I know much has been talked about in RE: GEE how do I paint concrete?...... well that's not my question, but I would like to know what is a primer I can use that I can recoat in less than 24 hours. I have usually used SW Loxon primer, but what else would work? I have a stencil of some lettering on an apt. I have been asked to bid. They are doing the taping and masking off and I just need to come and shoot and backroll, but it is an hour away, so if at all possible I want to prime and paint in one day. It is bare exterior brick (no sealers or previous painting done on it).


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I use









love it it is great :thumbsup:

http://www.duspec.com/DuSpec2/produ...Id=21&productCode=6001&documentType=datasheet


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you use the Loxon High-Build PH block primer? Or the regular thin chalk-sealer Loxon?

I would go with the thin stuff for dry time, as it is still good up to a Ph of 12.7.


If it is still hot, ask them to wash it with a 10/90 muriatic acid/water solution.

If that is to scary for them, 75% Vinegar will do the trick to a point.


----------

